# Drapa



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey.
Can any one tell me who is the Black Widow and who is the Black Stallion.
Are they brothers and sisters or no?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Google it?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't believe they are siblings, but you will find them mated to each other in a lot of pedigrees.

I don't blame him for coming here rather than google. If you search for it, you'll find spiders and horses, LOL.

Black Widow is at GLF now.
http://ganusfamilyloft.com/black widow2.htm


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Black Stallion is Black Widow's uncle on her father's side.
http://www.turnedluck.com/RacingLoft/Black Widow/BlackPowder.htm


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Black Stallion is Black Widow's uncle on her father's side.
> http://www.turnedluck.com/RacingLoft/Black Widow/BlackPowder.htm


LOL U cheated U goggled it hahahhaa


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha  I knew Black Widow was in Ganus' loft though. It was Black Stallion I'd never heard of (other than the horse with the books and the movies )


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Black widow is now owned by tim Lucas at champ camp lofts. Would love to know what he paid for her.

Oddly, he took her photo and info off his homepage in the last few days. http://www.champcampracinglofts.com/

I asked Mike about pricing a 2011 direct off her and he replied last week that he no longer owned her.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well then he needs to change his breeding catalogue!


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Blackwidow is owned by baker and sons now.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's confusing. She must not be doing much now, or they wouldn't keep passing her off. Unless they buy her, mate her to everything they have, then re-sell her


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

[MN]eXist^_^ said:


> Blackwidow is owned by baker and sons now.


Dustin Baker is who told me that Lucas owns her (two days ago). And Lucas just replied to one of my emails tonight and said her 2011 babies are all sold.

Baker and sons will be breeding from one of her dbl grandchildren in 2011, tho.

And yeah, I wish ganus would update his site, too!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

watch out when you google "black stallion". You might go to a page that is not aloud in PT. I always put pigeon behind everything. Especially when I am referring to the male of the species.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> watch out when you google "black stallion". You might go to a page that is not aloud in PT. I always put pigeon behind everything. Especially when I am referring to the male of the species.


 to funny lol


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Good stuff guys.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

fresnobirdman said:


> Good stuff guys.


It is good stuff aint it.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Wingsonfire said:


> It is good stuff aint it.


yaa, what makes it not?


----------

